# Canadian Gov't to end pre-arrival Covid test to enter Canada April 1st



## moonstone (Mar 16, 2022)

Yay!  It's about time! 
Official announcement due tomorrow but story is all over the Canadian news this morning.
Sister-in-law & her DH due to arrive back from their winter south on April 1st  -good timing!

Federal government to end pre-arrival COVID testing for travellers entering Canada | CBC News


~Diane


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 16, 2022)

Good news. Hopefully this extends to unvaccinated children travelling with vaccinated parents and the USA provides reciprocal access to Canadian travelers on the same basis. 

I went through the annual statement from my US dollar credit card for 2021, and the "medical" category of well over $1000 jumped out at me. I only use it for travel expenses and timeshare MF, so there aren't usually medical expenses on there. But the tests I paid for in the US last year to come back to Canada (and get into Hawaii) were over $1000, and that's after we were able to get some of them for free...


----------



## silentg (Mar 16, 2022)

When will the US stop their testing to re enter?


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 16, 2022)

I miss it by a few days getting back from Jordan but I will be good for my trip to Seattle at the first of May. Less aggravation and costs means more trips.


----------



## jabberwocky (Mar 16, 2022)

We come back on April 2nd.  Won't have a big impact since I've just received a letter from our physician and official confirmation of our positive test results for 4/6 members of our family.  But is finally nice to see this change.  

Now if the US would just get on with the program and remove their requirements...


----------



## moonstone (Mar 16, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> Good news. Hopefully this extends to unvaccinated children travelling with vaccinated parents and the USA provides reciprocal access to Canadian travelers on the same basis.
> 
> I went through the annual statement from my US dollar credit card for 2021, and the "medical" category of well over $1000 jumped out at me. I only use it for travel expenses and timeshare MF, so there aren't usually medical expenses on there. But the tests I paid for in the US last year to come back to Canada (and get into Hawaii) were over $1000, and that's after we were able to get some of them for free...



We kept all our 'medical' receipts from returning to Canada last spring, including our 3 day hotel jail stay ($1500.00+) and will submit it along with our PCR Covid test costs (in Belize to come to Canada) and will be submitting them as medical expenses on our Income Tax next month. The way we see it, the Govt demanded those, so we should be able to claim them as a necessary medical expense.

~Diane


----------



## CPNY (Mar 16, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> Now if the US would just get on with the program and remove their requirements...



I fear it Won’t happen anytime soon. We are too busy arguing over masks and worried about what to do with our clocks.


----------



## jabberwocky (Mar 16, 2022)

moonstone said:


> We kept all our 'medical' receipts from returning to Canada last spring, including our 3 day hotel jail stay ($1500.00+) and will submit it along with our PCR Covid test costs (in Belize to come to Canada) and will be submitting them as medical expenses on our Income Tax next month. The way we see it, the Govt demanded those, so we should be able to claim them as a necessary medical expense.
> 
> ~Diane


You can try it, but you will likely get a request to verify the receipts from the CRA and they will then ask for a prescription to validate the test expense.

Now medical certifications by a medical professional are deductible, so if you want to be clever you could argue that you’re not paying for the test, you’re merely paying for a certification of your test results. 

We’ve paid around $450 for testing (6 of us). So it hasn’t been too bad. We were fortunate to get free PCR test in the US last August. Otherwise it would be much higher.


----------



## jabberwocky (Mar 16, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I fear it Won’t happen anytime soon. We are too busy arguing over masks and worried about what to do with our clocks.


I fear you are right. The TSA still makes us take off our shoes to go through security in the airport even though the rest of the civilized world gave that up eons ago. Hopefully it is not permanent.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 16, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> I fear you are right. The TSA still makes us take off our shoes to go through security in the airport even though the rest of the civilized world gave that up eons ago. Hopefully it is not permanent.


Right haha, apparently their fancy trwirly MRI machines can see what’s in the shoes. Didn’t United airlines put out an article in the beginning of the pandemic demonstrating the safety of air travel with the air filtration system on planes? By following the science we shouldn’t be wearing flimsy cloth “masks” on planes anymore. Yet, here we are, holding on for as long as we can


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 16, 2022)

Next up -
getting rid of the piece of crap - called the Arrive Canada App [ArriveCAN]
that is also a federal government mandated waste of time and taxpayers money.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 16, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> You can try it, but you will likely get a request to verify the receipts from the CRA and they will then ask for a prescription to validate the test expense.
> 
> Now medical certifications by a medical professional are deductible, so if you want to be clever you could argue that you’re not paying for the test, you’re merely paying for a certification of your test results.
> 
> We’ve paid around $450 for testing (6 of us). So it hasn’t been too bad. We were fortunate to get free PCR test in the US last August. Otherwise it would be much higher.



My total medical expenses for the year won't reach the limit so it's moot for me. But it does seem a bit ridiculous that Marijuana is deductible as a medical expense without a prescription but a diagnostic test for a virus isn't.

I dont have a big sample on getting asked for medical receipts, but I do my father in laws taxes every year and every year he has a medical expense claim and has never been asked for receipts. The dollars involved are not significant, however, which probably makes a difference.


----------



## jabberwocky (Mar 17, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> My total medical expenses for the year won't reach the limit so it's moot for me. But it does seem a bit ridiculous that Marijuana is deductible as a medical expense without a prescription but a diagnostic test for a virus isn't.


It sadly tells you where our priorities are in this country, doesn't it? 



bizaro86 said:


> I dont have a big sample on getting asked for medical receipts, but I do my father in laws taxes every year and every year he has a medical expense claim and has never been asked for receipts. The dollars involved are not significant, however, which probably makes a difference.


I used to be professionally licensed to prepare taxes and I still do it for my parents and other family members.  Because of some chronic conditions they routinely have fairly large deductions, but I'm pretty aggressive - I even deduct the cost of electricity to run my mom's O2 concentrator and my dad's CPAP.  It seems every second or third year we get an inquiry about their return, which we dutifully respond to.  

Interestingly enough they have never challenged the electric deductions, but they denied a $10 claim for alcohol swabs used to clean the skin before an injection.  That denial was based on a lack of a prescription for the alcohol swabs themselves, even though there was a prescription for the medication needing to be injected.  Not the brightest cookies at the CRA IMO.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 17, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> I used to be professionally licensed to prepare taxes and I still do it for my parents and other family members.  Because of some chronic conditions they routinely have fairly large deductions, but I'm pretty aggressive - I even deduct the cost of electricity to run my mom's O2 concentrator and my dad's CPAP.  It seems every second or third year we get an inquiry about their return, which we dutifully respond to.
> 
> Interestingly enough they have never challenged the electric deductions, but they denied a $10 claim for alcohol swabs used to clean the skin before an injection.  That denial was based on a lack of a prescription for the alcohol swabs themselves, even though there was a prescription for the medication needing to be injected.  Not the brightest cookies at the CRA IMO.



Interesting! I'm licensed in a completely different profession, and do my father in laws taxes because they're simple and he hates paying for things.

It never would have occurred to me to write off the electricity! This year will be a bigger number on the medical expense side for him as he got hearing aids in 2021. Be interesting to see if that's enough to trigger a request.


----------



## Dori (Mar 17, 2022)

Yay! We are heading one from Florida around the 8th of April, so we won’t need any tests!

Dori


----------



## maddog497 (Mar 17, 2022)

Nice to see this. With the vaccination rates so high, it made zero sense. We are heading to Fredericton early April for the arrival of grandbaby number 9. Now we can return to Ontario through the states and spend a day in Syracuse or Watertown without the hassle of finding a test, which appears to be getting more and more difficult.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCts411 (Mar 17, 2022)

The pre-arrival testing may be gone but notice that the "random" testing at the airports is still going to happen.  Our "random' testing inclused about everyone on our flight from Roatan.  Lined up shoulder to shoulder about 350 to 400 people jamed into a unsuitable space, waiting hours in a snake line.  yep the brians thought his was good covid prevention.   Just can't let go of the power.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 17, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> You can try it, but you will likely get a request to verify the receipts from the CRA and they will then ask for a prescription to validate the test expense.



We do have prescriptions for the PCR test -that is how they do (did?) it in Belize.  We had to make an appointment, travel to the next bigger town, see a Dr and say why we needed the test, then he wrote the prescription which we walked across the hospital grounds to the clinic where they performed the test.  The results are printed on hospital letterhead, not that anybody could do the same with some cutting and pasting!

We will see what happens -it's worth a try!


~Diane


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 17, 2022)

moonstone said:


> We do have prescriptions for the PCR test -that is how they do (did?) it in Belize.  We had to make an appointment, travel to the next bigger town, see a Dr and say why we needed the test, then he wrote the prescription which we walked across the hospital grounds to the clinic where they performed the test.  The results are printed on hospital letterhead, not that anybody could do the same with some cutting and pasting!
> 
> We will see what happens -it's worth a try!
> 
> ...



The CRA website is pretty clear (imo as a non tax professional) that medical testing qualifies if you have  a prescription. Seems like this would absolutely be allowable.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 17, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> The CRA website is pretty clear (imo as a non tax professional) that medical testing qualifies if you have  a prescription. Seems like this would absolutely be allowable.



Now if Justin Trudeau could have written us a prescription for the hotel jail stay we'd be all set!  We have spent 3 weeks in a 1 bedroom timeshare for less cost than that 3 night stay in a room not much bigger than a queen sized bed! 

~Diane


----------



## jabberwocky (Mar 17, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> It never would have occurred to me to write off the electricity! This year will be a bigger number on the medical expense side for him as he got hearing aids in 2021. Be interesting to see if that's enough to trigger a request.





moonstone said:


> We do have prescriptions for the PCR test -that is how they do (did?) it in Belize.  We had to make an appointment, travel to the next bigger town, see a Dr and say why we needed the test, then he wrote the prescription which we walked across the hospital grounds to the clinic where they performed the test.  The results are printed on hospital letterhead, not that anybody could do the same with some cutting and pasting!
> 
> We will see what happens -it's worth a try!
> 
> ...


perfect. You should be well covered then!


----------



## easyrider (Mar 17, 2022)

Mexico wasn't the same without all you Canadians the last two winters. It will be good to have you all back. 

Bill


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 17, 2022)

AJCts411 said:


> The pre-arrival testing may be gone but notice that the "random" testing at the airports is still going to happen.  Our "random' testing inclused about everyone on our flight from Roatan.  Lined up shoulder to shoulder about 350 to 400 people jamed into a unsuitable space, waiting hours in a snake line.  yep the brians thought his was good covid prevention.   Just can't let go of the power.



So we returned from a PV on a Swoop flight into xx- / March xx after doing the rapid antigen test within 24 hours of the flight
(place & date redacted so government agencies cannot  as easily track)

A person I know well , was given the " random "home testing kit with labeling by Switch Health.

Switch Health was paid $ 200 million ,to run the border testing program by the federal government.
Switch Health was started by cyclical  entrepreneurs who were formally in the legal weed business.

The person I know has an I phone 4 , which cannot read the  QR code on the packaging.
-and wasn't interested in learning how to shove a long Q-tip up the nasal cavity through a Zoom call lesson.

By calling Switch Health a Nurse [dressed in full Covid regala costume]  was sent to the home to administer a Covid test.

********
I would suggest that everyone getting such a random gift from Canada Border Services call Switch Health and request a Nurse Visit. 

There is no cost to you.


----------



## VanX (Jul 14, 2022)

Random Covid testing coming back to arrival airports in Canada soon.    Feels like a here  we go again situation


----------



## moonstone (Jul 14, 2022)

VanX said:


> Random Covid testing coming back to arrival airports in Canada soon.    Feels like a here  we go again situation


Sure does!  

Here's the press release; Government of Canada is re-establishing mandatory random testing offsite of airports for air travellers - Canada.ca 

It states in part  "Air travellers who qualify as fully vaccinated and who are selected for mandatory random testing, as well as air travellers who do not qualify as fully vaccinated, will receive an email notification within 15 minutes of completing their customs declaration." Since neither of us (& probably lots of incoming foreign passengers) do not have data on our cells, I sure hope the airport's wifi works well or we wont know we need to get tested until we get home.  


~Diane


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 14, 2022)

moonstone said:


> Sure does!
> 
> Here's the press release; Government of Canada is re-establishing mandatory random testing offsite of airports for air travellers - Canada.ca
> 
> ...


Yep. This is going to end well. 

What could go wrong?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 14, 2022)

moonstone said:


> Sure does!
> 
> Here's the press release; Government of Canada is re-establishing mandatory random testing offsite of airports for air travellers - Canada.ca
> 
> ...



Don't you just love autocratic - technocrat bureaucracy.
You will be inconvenienced or threatened with fines - for not having data on your phone .

All because the federal government wants your personal health information -
- even though healthcare is a provincial responsibility.

Big Brother meets 1984 .


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 14, 2022)

Interesting that this only applies at four airports (Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver and Calgary) - all of which happen to be Air Canada hubs.

Moral of the story will be to book direct flights into Edmonton where possible from now on, or connect through Winnipeg (shudder).

Does anyone know if those with connections are still exempt?


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 14, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Don't you just love autocratic - technocrat bureaucracy.
> You will be inconvenienced or threatened with fines -  not having data on your phone .
> 
> All because the federal government wants your personal health information -
> ...


Not only that, but enforcement is a provincial responsibility.  I can’t see the RCMP or police in Alberta handing out fines for this if someone doesn’t show up for a test. It’s not like they have real crimes to solve or anything.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 19, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Next up -
> getting rid of the piece of crap - called the Arrive Canada App [ArriveCAN]
> that is also a federal government mandated waste of time and taxpayers money.



@moonstone @bizaro86 @Tacoma @Dori @AJCts411 @maddog497 @jabberwocky @VanX

You may want to be aware of ongoing issues with the ArriveCan app  and it  recognizing vaccination status - as outlined in this recent news story - July 18th
ArriveCan "glitch" ordering vaccinated Canadians into quarantine without cause

and :  here is a YouTube story-  that includes video of  airport Canadian Public  Health "officer" harassing an 86 year old who is returning to Canada.
Public Health Officer harasses Travelers returning to Canada

The video part showing the 86 year old start at about  6:45 into the video


----------



## Dori (Jul 19, 2022)

What a gong show! Just when we thought things were going to get easier for travellers!

Dori


----------



## moonstone (Jul 19, 2022)

@T-Dot-Traveller  I had almost the same issue as the guy in that article last fall.  We (me, DH, DD, 91yr old dad) travelled to The Netherlands and all of us had negative PCR tests the day before our return flight as required. We were all fully vaccinated well before the trip.  We also had our ArrivCan app filled out.  We all passed through Canada customs at YYZ but DD and myself got the red sticker for another Covid test at the airport which we did.  The following day I got an email reminding me that I was to be quarantining.  DH & I had already dropped my dad off at his retirement home and picked up some groceries on the way home from the airport and DH had responded to a fire call that evening.  The day after that I got a phone call from some Canada Health official woman asking about my symptoms (none) and my quarantine.  I explained to her that nobody told me or anybody I was travelling with about needing to quarantine, and why was I the only one of the 4 of us to get a notice.  I also told her we showed proof of our negative PCR test from Amsterdam the day before our flight and that due to the Dutch laws for visiting museums and eating inside restaurants, we had all been tested the previous 3 days in a row and all were negative. So as far as I was concerned there was absolutely no need for just me out of the 4 of us to be quarantining.  The woman agreed with me and said there were glitches in the system and there was no need for me to quarantine.  She did not apologize but said hopefully things would be better for my next flight in 4 weeks.  The day after the phone call I got a notification on my ArriveCan app that I was in day 3 of quarantine.  I deleted the app and never heard another thing!

Luckily our next flight home from Florida 4 weeks later was uneventful. 


~Diane


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 20, 2022)

Dori said:


> What a gong show!
> 
> Just wen we thought things were going to get easier for travellers!
> Dori



IMO - The ArriveCan app implementation was never about making it easier for travellers.

It was mandated for control and tracking

***************

Here is a CTV News story from 2018 that discusses the Canadian & Dutch pilot project  of a KDTI - [ Known Traveller Digital Identity ] app

Canada leading project for trusted traveller smartphone app - CTV News- Feb 12. 2018

Note how -it was going to be optional
Note how- it is mandatory.

Note how - It was going to help you speed thru the border
Note how - in the YouTube I posted - how the Public Health "Officer" helps travellers "speed thru the border ".

Note how - it says - the traveller can select which information is shared.
Note how - it requires you give your Covid 19 vaccine status (ie) private health information.

If it looks like a - If it smells like a - If it tastes like a .........
LOL


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 20, 2022)

We have entered Canada twice by car since the Border reopened using ArriveCAN at PeaceArch. Both times everything went very smoothly. Prior to completing ArriveCAN make sure you have all the documents with needed information. If you are a Visitor to Canada you will need the address where you are staying in addition to your Passport and Vaccine Card. When there is more than one of you have one person as the Reader of Information and another person as the person that types the information into ArriveCan.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 20, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> We have entered Canada twice by car since the Border reopened using ArriveCAN at PeaceArch. Both times everything went very smoothly. Prior to completing ArriveCAN make sure you have all the documents with needed information. If you are a Visitor to Canada you will need the address where you are staying in addition to your Passport and Vaccine Card. When there is more than one of you have one person as the Reader of Information and another person as the person that types the information into ArriveCan.



Do we need only the address of our 1st night's stay or all lodging for the entire visit?


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 20, 2022)

Do not know. We are spending 2 weeks at the WM Canadian.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 20, 2022)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Do we need only the address of our 1st night's stay or all lodging for the entire visit?


I would just use your first night. this is what we do when traveling to the US by air and have to provide our address while in the US.

Of course if you wanted to have a bit of fun, you can always enter 24 Sussex Drive in Ottawa.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 21, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> I would just use your first night. this is what we do when traveling to the US by air and have to provide our address while in the US.
> 
> Of course if you wanted to have a bit of fun, you can always enter 24 Sussex Drive in Ottawa.



Conversely, when you enter the US, you might use 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue Washington DC!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 23, 2022)

Fully Vaccinated Canadian Senior given 14 day Quarantine - for not using ArriveCan app
[ YouTube video ] includes her interaction with Canadian Border Service

Fully Vaccinated Senior forced into quarantine for not using ArriveCan app

The YouTube I found was from July 22- 2022 - I assume the senior"s interaction with the  CBSA agent was very recent .
The video of her interaction is from about the .30 second to 4.30 .


----------



## timsi (Jul 23, 2022)

They can solve some problems if they ditch the app and tell those employees they are needed for handling luggage and other more useful jobs at the airports.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 23, 2022)

timsi, CBSA agents do not handle baggage at airports. 

Part of the problem at land crossing borders with people not filling out the ArriveCan app, or the website. 


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/windsor-arrive-can-app-border-1.6527437


----------



## timsi (Jul 23, 2022)

Chrisky said:


> timsi, CBSA agents do not handle baggage at airports.


During Covid a lot of airport/government employees all over the world have been assigned to do other things that they were doing before Covid and to this day some of the cumbersome processes are still in place.  From your article: "We're in a situation where we're kind of not doing our actual work as border service officers anymore. All of our time is being spent on the app".


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 23, 2022)

Exactly timsi, «  We're in a situation where we're kind of not doing our actual work as border service officers anymore. All of our time is being spent on the app".  So there it is, if only people would do their research and use the proper app when entering Canada.  At least that would ease some of the congestion at airports and land crossings. Is it perfect, no, but what is? There are always people complaining about something. All sorts of things happen when travelling. 

It surprises me that some people think they do not have to follow a particular country’s entry requirements.  The US has the  ESTA , Canada the eTA, there are also countries that require visas, all countries require a passport, immigration forms have to be filled out, to name just a few things.  
Personally, if I want to travel to any country, I check what is required to enter that country and just do what is necessary,  otherwise my only other option is not to travel.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 24, 2022)

Chrisky said:


> Exactly timsi, «  We're in a situation where we're kind of not doing our actual work as border service officers anymore. All of our time is being spent on the app".  So there it is, if only people would do their research and use the proper app when entering Canada.  At least that would ease some of the congestion at airports and land crossings. Is it perfect, no, but what is? There are always people complaining about something. All sorts of things happen when travelling.
> 
> It surprises me that some people think they do not have to follow a particular country’s entry requirements.  The US has the  ESTA , Canada the eTA, there are also countries that require visas, all countries require a passport, immigration forms have to be filled out, to name just a few things.
> Personally, if I want to travel to any country, I check what is required to enter that country and just do what is necessary,  otherwise my only other option is not to travel.



There is a difference between requirements for foreign nationals who enter at the pleasure of their hosts and requirements for citizens who enter as-of-right.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 24, 2022)

bizaro86, I realize that, so what is your point? 
Are you saying that because you are Canadian you don’t want to fill in any forms or an app when returning to Canada. 
As far as I know every country wants to know who is coming into their country, be they Canadian or not.  The right to return does not mean you do not have to follow the rules of entry.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 24, 2022)

Chrisky said:


> The right to return does not mean you do not have to follow the rules of entry.



I mean, the point of rights is that they are inalienable, not that they are subject to the whims of the government of the day. 

I would suggest requiring Canadian citizens to provide personal health information via an app and submit to testing to avoid confinement when entering the country are an abrogration of that right.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 24, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> I mean, the point of rights is that they are inalienable, not that they are subject to the whims of the government of the day.
> 
> I would suggest requiring Canadian citizens to provide personal health information via an app and submit to testing to avoid confinement when entering the country are an abrogration of that right.



All Charter rights are subject to reasonable restrictions, which can be arbitrated through the courts.  References to "inalienable" rights is a term used in the US Constitution, not the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms.  The concept that the federal government cannot ask health questions of those travelling internationally in the middle of a worldwide pandemic, because the administration of healthcare is primarily a provincial responsibility, is IMO just a "talking point" by those opposed to it.

If it is solely a provincial jurisdiction, why do we have the Canada Health Act and why did the recent meeting of provincial premiers complain that they need more money from the federal government to fund it, which I happen to agree with?  Very little is cut and dried in terms of jurisdictional responsibilities between the federal and provincial governments, since we mostly have an integrated tax system and a national criminal code, as well as a national health act.  Until it is challenged in the courts and a ruling is made by the Supreme Court of Canada, it is still a legitimate regulation we all must follow, whether you agree with it or not.

We did not have an integrated, national, public healthcare system until 1966, when the Canada Health Act came into being.  Prior to that, under the original articles of confederation, originally known as the British North America Act, 1867, now referred to as the Constitution Act, 1867, the provinces were responsible for the administration of most hospitals, sanatoriums charitable institutions, and the like.  The federal government was responsible for "quarantine and the establishment and maintenance of marine hospitals", so your argument is very muddy.

In the meantime, if everyone did their homework and followed the rules, it might help all of us when travelling internationally.  If you don't think it's right or fair, then complaining to your MP and MPP/MLA/MNA is probably a more productive route, IMO.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 24, 2022)

Canucktraveler, you are absolutely correct, the term ‘inalienable right’ is a term used in the US Constitution not the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 24, 2022)

Chrisky said:


> bizaro86, I realize that, so what is your point?
> Are you saying that because you are Canadian you don’t want to fill in any forms or an app when returning to Canada.
> As far as I know every country wants to know who is coming into their country, be they Canadian or not.  The right to return does not mean you do not have to follow the rules of entry.


While I think it is good to know who is entering your country, there are more effective ways to do this, and absolutely zero legitimate reason in 2022 to require an app to do so.

Consider those entering Europe on a European passport don’t have to fill out any forms or even talk to anyone when entering Europe. You simply put your passport into the reader, the camera matches your face to the biometrics in your passport and the gates open up. Crossing a border within Europe? I’ve never been asked to stop and present ID when driving across borders  within Europe. 

Why can’t we have a system like this for returning Canadians (Nexus used to function somewhat like this)? Just think of how much faster it would be. The border agents could then focus on higher risk travelers.

Again, the app serves no useful purpose other than to slow things down and take border agents away from useful things they could be doing (like reviewing Nexus applications/renewals - which are seriously backlogged).

Canada is broken right now and we can’t seem to run anything half-competently these days. But go ahead and enjoy your false sense of security.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2022)

This is not the COVID forum - unless you want the thread moved to the COVID forum, the political BS needs to stop.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 24, 2022)

Thank you, Denise!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 24, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> This is not the COVID forum - unless you want the thread moved to the COVID forum, the political BS needs to stop.


and you thought Canadians were nice polite folks - who didn't go for political BS.
LOL

[old joke ]- I went to a fight last night and a hockey game broke out ...
Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 24, 2022)

CanuckTravlr said:


> ........In the meantime, if everyone did their homework and followed the rules, it might help all of us when travelling internationally.  If you don't think it's right or fair,then
> 
> complaining to your MP and MPP/MLA/MNA
> is probably a more productive route, IMO.



My  MP is the minister in charge of the  Canadian Passport Office
I am not sure " a more productive route " is a concept my MP understands .
LOL


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 25, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> My  MP is the minister in charge of the  Canadian Passport Office
> I am not sure " a more productive route " is a concept my MP understands .
> LOL


Funny - mine is minister in charge of tourism. Maybe we could get them together. 

Actually, I generally like my MP.  He's a nice guy - actually had dinner with him once.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 25, 2022)

we are going to calgary for banff in august? do i fill out the canada arrival app anytime before arrival or has to be done within certain period between arrival?  for our party of 3, each to have the app on their own phone?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 25, 2022)

lily28 said:


> we are going to calgary for banff in august? do i fill out the canada arrival app anytime before arrival or has to be done within certain period between arrival?  for our party of 3, each to have the app on their own phone?



I believe it has to be filled out within 72 hours of arrival.

The first time it took me about 30 minutes to fill out everything . Subsequent uses are much quicker because your just updating stuff like
arrival date - flight info - port of entry / border crossing

You can have multiple people travelling together on one submission , and who is listed can change.
We recently picked up our son & his partner at the Buffalo airport . All of us were on one submission when we crossed into Canada at the Peace Bridge.

You can also  fill it out on a laptop or desk top computer. When you submit it - an automatic email is sent back to you with a QR code / reference  number .
We have only done it via this route. I prefer not to have apps on my phone for privacy reasons.
[also I am currently using an I phone 4 which does not have an operating system compatible to the ArriveCan app]

Each time we have entered Canada since March the CBSA agent has scanned my passport and said they could see the submission information on their screen.
I have taken a screen shot of the QR code / ref number on my laptop and a photo on my cell phone as a back up.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 25, 2022)

lily28 said:


> we are going to calgary for banff in august? do i fill out the canada arrival app anytime before arrival or has to be done within certain period between arrival?  for our party of 3, each to have the app on their own phone?



72 hours before arrival, 1 submission for your group.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 25, 2022)

thank you.  if i do it via desktop instead of app, what internet address to use?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 25, 2022)

lily28 said:


> thank you.  if i do it via desktop instead of app, what internet address to use?



This should work- I located it googling ArriveCan
ArriveCan


----------



## lily28 (Aug 21, 2022)

my covid test saga in canada
i did the arrive canada app 3 days before arrival 8/9 and got the qr code.  no issue in calgary airport.  as i was fully vaccinated and got 2 boosters, i was happy when i didn’t get any text or email regard need for random testing before leaving the calgary airport.

4 days later on 8/13 am, i got call on cell phone asking whether i did the covid test.  i was never notify that i was randomly chosen to do the test.  end up wasting 1.5 hour trying to call and search info regard how to proceed as i didn’t receive email to do test and have no idea what to do.  after long hold on phone, finally got to talk to someone who told me to set up an account at switch health website and try to order a free covid test kit. then wait for another phone call for direction the next day. 

The automatic phone call next day basically told me i need to take the test; i couldn’t ask anyone regard why no email notification and any issue doing the test 5 days into my trip instead of doing it in first 24 hour

so ordered the pcr kit online and picked it up at Canmore.  then followed the instruction to get online test via camera.  then scheduled expressed covid test pickup the next day.  i was told i should have result in 2-5 days.  got the email 2 days later after sample pickup to expect delay result due to high demand

i didn’t get the result before i left calgary 6 days after taking the test and 12 days after arrival in canada.  i got the email that said damaged sample after my plane landed in the us.  i ran thru a lot to have no result at the end

Banff, lake louise and Jasper np are great.  Just wish i don’t have to deal with the border random testing which was stressful when it didn’t work out the way it suppose to be


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 22, 2022)

lily28 said:


> my covid test saga in canada
> i did the arrive canada app 3 days before arrival 8/9 and got the qr code.  no issue in calgary airport.  as i was fully vaccinated and got 2 boosters, i was happy when i didn’t get any text or email regard need for random testing before leaving the calgary airport.
> 
> 4 days later on 8/13 am, i got call on cell phone asking whether i did the covid test.  i was never notify that i was randomly chosen to do the test.  end up wasting 1.5 hour trying to call and search info regard how to proceed as i didn’t receive email to do test and have no idea what to do.  after long hold on phone, finally got to talk to someone who told me to set up an account at switch health website and try to order a free covid test kit. then wait for another phone call for direction the next day.
> ...


Thank you @lily28 for your post.
I am glad you enjoyed Banff - Lake Louise & Jasper

The rest of your post demonstrates the ongoing incompetence shown by PHAC - the Public Health Agency of Canada

It also shows why tourism to Canada is in decline and how the ArriveCan App is a  primary cause.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 22, 2022)

lily28 said:


> Banff, lake louise and Jasper np are great.  Just wish i don’t have to deal with the border random testing which was stressful when it didn’t work out the way it suppose to be



Sure hope that sanfu doesn't happen to us next month! We arrive by car from Birch Bay WA, kindly chauffeured by my sis and BiL who will be dropping us at YVR and heading back over the border while we join friends for a road trip to Jasper, Banff and Lake Louise!

Please share any tips you have for "must-sees". For Jasper we have a private hike booked to Mt. Edith Cavell and a planetarium/telescope night watch. We have the Icefields adventure booked for our trip down the Parkway to Canmore, our base for Banff/Lake Louise.

Thanks!


----------



## lily28 (Aug 22, 2022)

i think it would be easier and more cost effective to do rapid test than pcr.  worst part is not getting email notification regard random testing needed.  i check my email inbox and junk box, text messages and even the arrive canada app but nothing
that automatic phone call 4 days into vacation really threw me off and caused lot of stress.  i have nightmare that i would get into problem when leave canada for not doing the test within first 24 hour

i found a major issue i had this trip is can’t find parking s at many major sites.  at jackson canyon, we had to waited > 30 min for a parking spot. i stayed at worldmark at canmore and left at 8 am to lake louise and got the last parking spot at upper parking place.  no parking at all at lake morraine.  if you going from jasper to canmore, then go to lake louise in late afternoon as parking might be easier then. another option is to park at designated area at lake louise and take their bus to lake louise but need to prebook the parking and bus transfer.  you then can book use the bus connecting lake louise to lake morraine

we didn’t go to mount edith but went to pyramid island, medicine lake, Maligne Canyon and maligne lake.  i think the highlight is icy field pathway.  we didn’t do tours but stopped at major sites include the 2 waterfalls, petco lake, bow lake, glaciers across from the columbia center, and mistaya canyon


----------



## easyrider (Sep 26, 2022)

I posted this covid info in the covid forum. It looks to me all restrictions drop and Oct 1 marks Canadian covid freedom day. For us in Washington State it will be Nov 1.

Bill


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574389052354215936


----------

